# Just Beautiful



## Frisko (May 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;vsQzw_Ax8Cw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsQzw_Ax8Cw[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (May 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;3mKkTm38w3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mKkTm38w3E[/video]


----------



## Frisko (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;SmVAWKfJ4Go]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmVAWKfJ4Go[/video]

;33


----------



## TalonToker (May 23, 2013)

[video=youtube;dli8RKi6wgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dli8RKi6wgM[/video]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 23, 2013)

I like your signature Talon.
I like to think like that, as to waste this (very short) time being unhappy & pissed is a fools errand.


----------



## TalonToker (May 23, 2013)

Thank you GWN. It's there to not only inspire others, but me too.

I love the way you put it as well. That would also make an excellent sig.

Much love, my friend.


----------



## Frisko (May 25, 2013)

So much love in this Thread, see what Country music made you do...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (May 25, 2013)

Country music done right is the Shit !

[video=youtube;lRGzQYoijO8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRGzQYoijO8[/video]


----------



## Frisko (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;K2WwB9casfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2WwB9casfM[/video]

Flawless


----------



## TalonToker (May 26, 2013)

I'll find that rainbow one of these days, and hope we all do.

[video=youtube;jJRdQenyUzg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJRdQenyUzg[/video]


----------



## Frisko (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;m5TwT69i1lU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5TwT69i1lU[/video]
Strong words friend.


----------



## TalonToker (May 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;QjFRHIhSvwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjFRHIhSvwc[/video]


----------



## Frisko (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;E1nbvplgElw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1nbvplgElw[/video]
I know it's not Country, but it's still very good


----------



## TalonToker (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;dJvLE3jJq20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJvLE3jJq20[/video]


----------



## Frisko (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;IL6quWwTiRk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL6quWwTiRk[/video]


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jun 1, 2013)

What a Beautiful voice.

[video=youtube;_z7SEf-9D4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z7SEf-9D4s[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;KGoBQIhyFFM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGoBQIhyFFM[/video]

Oh, I thought this was a Country thread...


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 1, 2013)

Dang, dolamic, your getting aroung tonitght! Don't get me wrong, that's a good thing.
I think this thread could go any direction at this point, as long as it's beautiful. I'll try to test that here. I love anything by Dusty.

[video=youtube;a28kY1-s-Vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a28kY1-s-Vc[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;YqJAnQTwmJs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqJAnQTwmJs[/video]

You know! I think Pac is beautiful in his own way.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;JQc5gDXQGIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQc5gDXQGIs[/video]

Back to the Big Lebowski soundtrack it seems....


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 2, 2013)

^^^^That brought a good chuckle to me! (If that makes sense) I am sooooo drunk!

Here's some 80s RnR, but I find it to be so beautiful, and I just have to hear it right now.

This video was banned when it was first released because of the murder scene depicted, but it is such a good tune.....

[video=youtube;H2emMdFdeXA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2emMdFdeXA[/video]


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;bWXazVhlyxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWXazVhlyxQ[/video]

Sounds like MTV, always wanting to ban or edit music to make it suit their needs.
Music should be free like a butterfly, never mended to soft fuckin minds.


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;6inwzOooXRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6inwzOooXRU[/video]

Man, I'm just all over the place tonight lol


----------



## dolamic (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;MRgokSbo7c8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRgokSbo7c8[/video]

It's a beautiful day for a race...


----------



## Frisko (Jun 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;PyRZTAmcW7c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyRZTAmcW7c[/video]

Makes you think about life and the beauty in it!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;PSZxmZmBfnU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSZxmZmBfnU[/video]

If you don't think this is beautiful I will personally come to your house and kill you.


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;atuU12Ye9F8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atuU12Ye9F8[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 8, 2013)

Just beautiful...

[video=youtube;Ac24COCKTVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac24COCKTVM[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 9, 2013)

dolamic said:


> If you don't think this is beautiful I will personally come to your house and kill you.


Yes definitely beautiful but as for Me.........I'll just let my friend do the dirty work if you don't see the beauty!
[video=youtube;ZiYldR1Vue8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiYldR1Vue8[/video]


----------



## Me & My friend (Jun 9, 2013)

RIU RIU on the net ...who's the fairest as of yet?
As a natural beauty one must love & set free......sweet Mary Jane Kush it will always be.






But I'll be damned if there aren't some smokin runner ups!

[video=youtube;FvzNeh4Mq1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FvzNeh4Mq1o[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 14, 2013)

minnie......I love all the bird sounds.

[video=youtube;kE0pwJ5PMDg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kE0pwJ5PMDg[/video]

Damn, that woman can sing!


----------



## dolamic (Jun 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;g1kDd6yBQZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1kDd6yBQZ4[/video]

Damn right she can


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

After all this time, I still can't get that song from The Wizard of Oz out of my head.

[video=youtube;c4WLay-9DoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4WLay-9DoQ[/video]


----------



## TalonToker (Jun 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;-V2yTD1FV4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-V2yTD1FV4Y[/video]


----------

